# Goat rammed and now has a loose horn



## turtlebutte goats (Nov 23, 2008)

Today while at work a 6 month old kid got stuck in the fence. When we got home the poor little guy had blood all over his face. The herd queen was ramming him from the other side of the fence. We got him out and looked him over, one of his horns is now loose. It isn't broken off or dangling, but it is loose. The bleeding has stopped. We moved him to a different pen and he is eating well and drinking. Will he be ok?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If the bleeding has stopped that is good. I would see about spraying Blue Kote or something to prevent infection and monitor for a temp.


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

We had a similar thing happen, last spring. Goat got head stuck in feeder and freaked out. One horn was bleeding and looked cracked. Sprayed blue kote and watched it. A month later, half the horn fell off. A couple months later, half of the other horn fell off, even though I didn't know it was injured as well. There was no bleeding when they fell off, as they had already healed.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd put something on it to prevent infection and watch it. Keep us posted!


----------

